# Deciding on a mirrorless camera for travelling, considering Nikon 1 AW1?



## riccof (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm looking to get into the 4/3 market and have no idea where to really start. I've read numerous reviews and checked some other sites and its' just made me more and more confused the more I research. So I'm looking to you all for some advice.

I'm looking for a camera that I will be taking travelling (Backpacking) through Europe for 3 weeks this summer and attending the music festival Tomorrowland (3 day outdoor festival). I currently have a Canon t1i that I learned on and would consider myself a Novice/Intermediate when it comes to shooting the DSLR, but don't want to lug that around as my luggage space is limited and DSLR's aren't allowed in the festival. But even then, I purchased that camera about 4 years ago and haven't even looked at whats out there since then.

I've heard about the Nikon 1 and looking into that I found the AW1 which appeals to me as being rugged and waterproof/shockproof. As I mentioned I'll be going to Tomorrowland and feel the waterproof (in case of rain) and shockproof (in case gets bumped/dropped in a crowd) will be a benefit. But I'm not 100% committed to it and wanted to see if anyone had any other opinions or suggestions when it comes to anything comparable in terms of features, image quality etc.. I'll be using it as a primary camera while travelling and most reviews I've read had people using it as their "Adventure" camera (Snowboarding, hiking, biking etc) would it be okay as just a daily use camera as well?  

I've heard good things about the Olympus PEN series, but again don't know anyone personally who's actually used or had one.

Thanks for any input/advice


----------



## sashbar (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## ann (Feb 4, 2014)

The pen series of going up em5 or em1, will depend on your budget.  They are in many peoples opnion much better (including my local store)


----------



## brunerww (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi riccof - welcome to the forum!  The $850CDN Nikon AW1 is a tough little camera, but it is rather expensive and has a relatively small, low resolution sensor.

Since you're already a Canon shooter, I would probably get a $540CDN Canon EOS M two-lens kit (with the 22mm and 18-55 lenses) plus an inexpensive third party adapter so you can mount your existing Canon lens(es).

If that's too expensive, just get the $439CDN Canon EOS M with the 22mm f2 lens and the adapter.

To save even more money, you can get the EOS M with the 18-55 kit lens and a 90EX external flash for $357CDN, but that will leave you without a low-light, "no-flash" option.

Not only will the EOS M be much smaller than your T1i and compatible with your lenses - it will also give you higher resolution images than your 2009-era 15MP DSLR.

Hope this is helpful and good luck on your trip!

Bill


----------



## riccof (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions so far I'll look into all of those!! That Olympus OMD E M10 is spiking my interest

Yeah my budget is about $800


----------

